# Travel Destinations > North America >  Du lich bắc mỹ

## kosago

Bắc Mỹ được biết đến là lục địa lớn thứ ba trên thế giới. Cả Bắc Mỹ trải dài bao gồm 23 quốc gia cùng với hàng chục các hải đảo và vùng lãnh thổ nhỏ. Nhắc đến Bắc Mỹ, chắc hẳn ai cũng nghĩ ngay đến vùng đất rộng mênh mông bao la. Bên cạnh đó là hệ sinh thái phong phú đặc biệt. Những đất nước rộng nhất vùng Bắc Mỹ đó là Canada, Mexico và Hoa Kỳ. Ngày nay, dân cư Bắc Mỹ đến từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Đầu tiên chỉ có thổ dân bản địa. Nhưng sau đó, những người da trắng từ châu Âu di cư sang vùng đất này. Và một nhóm người nữa có thể kể đến là người da đen di tản từ châu Phi.

Trong kì nghỉ hè này, bạn có thể trải nghiệm các tour truyền thống tham quan châu Mỹ. Nhưng bên cạnh đó, vẫn có những chương trình liên tuyến đi Canada  Mỹ với nhiều điểm đến độc đáo, ấn tượng. Đã bao giờ bạn tưởng tượng mình dạo bước trên chiếc cầu treo ngoạn mục nổi tiếng thế giới? Hay thả hồn mình lãng du giữa khu vườn địa đàng yên bình? Hoặc khám phá công đoạn sản xuất máy bay Boeing nổi tiếng? Chắc chắn tất cả sẽ đem lại cho bạn trải nghiệm khó quên trong dịp nghỉ lễ này. Một cuộc du lịch Bắc Mỹ sẽ mang đến cho bạn cơ hội trải nghiệm cuộc sống mới. Và tất nhiên là khám phá cảnh đẹp nên thơ hữu tình với các nền văn hóa đa dạng đặc sắc.

Ngay sau đây, hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu những địa điểm không thể bỏ lỡ nếu du lịch Bắc Mỹ nhé!

----------


## rrobert

Nice thank u

----------


## DEENO

pandrama.me

----------


## nagy samy

Trong kì nghỉ hè này, bạn có thể trải nghiệm các tour truyền thống tham quan châu Mỹ. Nhưng bên cạnh đó, vẫn có những chương trình liên tuyến đi Canada – Mỹ với nhiều điểm đến độc đáo, ấn tượng. Đã bao giờ bạn tưởng tượng mình dạo bước trên chiếc cầu treo ngoạn mục nổi tiếng thế giới? Hay thả hồn mình lãng du giữa khu vườn địa đàng yên bình? Hoặc khám phá công đoạn sản xuất máy bay Boeing nổi tiếng?… Chắc chắn tất cả sẽ đem lại cho bạn trải nghiệm khó quên trong dịp nghỉ lễ này. Một cuộc du lịch Bắc Mỹ sẽ mang đến cho bạn cơ hội trải nghiệm cuộc sống mới. Và tất nhiên là khám phá cảnh đẹp nên thơ hữu tình với các nền văn hóa đa dạng đặc sắc.

----------

